# Mr Pool Crypto Market Dump hint + Reinvest



## cornerpath (Apr 23, 2021)

XRP community was warned of A massive incoming dump for the whole crypto market 5-7 days ago

   portfolio went from 85k to 57k in this massive crypto dump but i'm not worried the market will recover but there's no hint on when that will happen. Mr pool states  "reinvest but many will still miss out" The other Freemasons in the XRP community gave the warning as well and told people to take some profits. Mr Pool message is at the very bottom you can read it from top to bottom or bottom to top' He always gives a double meaning


----------



## cornerpath (Jun 23, 2021)

THIS IS IT REINVEST THE HUGE DUMP IS OCCURING BUT PEOPLE WILL STILL MISS IT BEFORE THE BULL RUN


----------



## Costello (Jun 23, 2021)

cornerpath said:


> THIS IS IT REINVEST THE HUGE DUMP IS OCCURING BUT PEOPLE WILL STILL MISS IT BEFORE THE BULL RUN


it's hard to take anything seriously when thousands of people make thousands of predictions
99.9% turn out to be incorrect, so when ONE guy gets lucky, stop being like "OMG THIS GUY WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG"

if you're going to post when someone's right, then for honesty's sake, also post something when they're wrong, so that everyone has basis for fair comparison


----------



## cornerpath (Jan 21, 2022)

Costello said:


> it's hard to take anything seriously when thousands of people make thousands of predictions
> 99.9% turn out to be incorrect, so when ONE guy gets lucky, stop being like "OMG THIS GUY WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG"
> 
> if you're going to post when someone's right, then for honesty's sake, also post something when they're wrong, so that everyone has basis for fair comparison


@The Catboy 

 i'm just now seeing this but my mistake of saying these are predictions these are planned events and not just  him being lucky
he told us exactly when the dump for 2021 would end and it did its all backed with facts





Then the dump that happened 1/20/22 last night bitcoin first time plugging below 40k after MR pool gave the  cryptic message "buy the dip signal"





Then lets not forget the timeline from 2020 about 2021-2022 backed up by articles









  The finale thing  is nobodys know what he means when he says it "all begins in London" as the community was told
power will go from the west to East/ USA to UK . Some think he was predicting the londing being the first to lift  the mask mandate but i doubt that what meant


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2022)

Wow that's a lot of nonsense


----------



## cornerpath (Jan 21, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Wow that's a lot of nonsense



 Everything will make sense soon just keep watch, I do agree some times are kinda high in the air but for the most part everything else will play out slowly but for surely


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2022)

cornerpath said:


> Everything will make sense soon just keep watch, I do agree some times are kinda high in the air but for the most part everything else will play out slowly but for surely


If a coin requires vague and cryptic claims that almost feel like faith, then it’s a literal shit coin and not worth waiting on.


----------

